# Tire Replacement - Ugh...



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, when I replaced my brakes and hubs, I took a good look at the tires.

They are "Hi Run" 205x75R14. Sidewall says they are 2 steel belts, 2 polyester belts and 1 nylon. Despite good tread depth, I'm thinking I'm going to replace them. I'd keep them for short trips (50 miles or less), but for "all day" driving - I'm not sure they're going to cut it. I've talked to local tire dealers, and at least for what they sell, I can't get anything over 6ply. I'd rather have 8, as I occasionally go on gravel roads.

Anyone with experience with this brand? Like I said, tread seems real good, I hate to replace them, but I just don't think these are 65mph (tops) tires for 7-8 hrs.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Your choices in 14" are limited. The only ST tires I have ever seen in Load Range D (8 ply rating) are made my the Chinese company Kenda. They have the Karrier KR03 which is a radial, and the Loadstar K550 which is bias ply. Kenda Tires

Another choice - which is popular with the smaller trailer forums - is the Kumho Radial 857 which is an "all position" 8 ply rated tire.


----------

